# Ready Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

How many members play "ready golf" ? I do when ever I can. Sometimes I even inform the other member(s) in the group I am golfing with that if I am ready to hit, I am in no else's way, they are not in my way, and they are not ready to hit, that I will probably take my shot. We had another slow play day on the course today. Since the "committee" decided on "cart path only" (a little late) quite a few golfers had some decent, time consuming walks to get to their ball. This was even going on in our own foursome. So when ever possible, I played ready golf during today's round. 

Now I do not think ready golf should be played once everyone is on the green, unless it is to clean up a tap in, and a ball marker might be in the way of others. It also helps to wait, and watch other's ball movement to help with figuring out the line needed. Another time ready golf is not correct is during sanctioned tournament play. Unless of course the golfer is cleaning up a tap in putt to get out of the way of other golfers.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my normal group play ready golf we all follow up to our own balls and if you reach yours frist then you hit it same for putting unless someone is on a birdie putt and then they go first. W egot stuck behind some captain slows today we normally get around in about 4 hours but we got stuck behind this group on the back 9 and the just wouldn't let us through even though we were waiting for them with every shoot we took. It does get frusrating!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Same*

Yes I like to hit apart from on the green basically when I am ready. I don't really discuss it with the other players. Particuarly on the tee, I get myself organised and look towards them and if they're not ready I tee up. Generally I haven't had any problems with other golfers at my home course, most are happy to keep things moving.

Cheers


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The group I normally play in play ready golf to speed up play, especially when we have twosmes and threesomes behind


----------

